# New Holland sticky throttle



## cctxrookie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a New Holland TT55 and am having problems with the throttle sticking. I narrowed it down to the lever that ties all linkages together, but lubricating it didn't help. Has anybody else had this problem and possibly have a solution for me? Thanks


----------



## GVTT55 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a TT55. IF you work the trottle on the injection pump can you get it to ramp up and down without sticking?


----------

